
Getting macOS style hotkeys working in GNU/Linux - todsacerdoti
https://technex.us/2020/09/getting-macos-style-hotkeys-working-in-gnu-linux/
======
legacynl
This irks me. I've also had to go through the horror that is using a mac after
a life of using 'regular' pc's. To me it feels like a totally arbitrary
change, to switch the alt to the left, and put a different button (which acts
the same as control) in the place of alt.

I'm convinced that Apple does this purposefully so your muscle memory gives
you negative experiences when you're using other platforms.

To switch it around on MacOs is basically impossible, relying mostly on apps
implementing it themselves.

~~~
fortyseven
So much of the MacOS interface feels like "opposite of Windows" that I can't
imagine it's simply a divergent evolution.

The cynic in me thinks it's by design, so when you go use a Windows machine,
it feels "wrong" and you go scurrying back to mama.

Maybe it is. Maybe not. But that's certainly the effect it had on me. (As a
Windows user who finds the Mac UI bothersome for those reasons.)

------
m463
This is good. it should be a setting.

And there's already a good bit of parity because macos natively supports many
(emacs style) linux keystrokes (for example control-a beginning of line,
control-e end of line)

